# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Προετοιμασια για εκθέσεις.

## kostas salonika

Επερχόμενη περίοδος εκθέσεων. Προετοιμάζουμε τα πουλιά για εκθεσιασμο. 

Γραψτε παρακαλώ τη διαδικασία που τηρεί ο καθένας για τα πουλιά που θα κατεβάσει από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Μιλάμε για όλα τα ειδη πτηνών, καναρίνια (ολους τους τύπους) κ ιθαγενή.

Μιλάμε για πτηνά χρωματος/τυπου οχι φωνής όπου η διαδικασία ειναι εντελώς διαφορετική.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## legendguards

Εγω σκεφτομαι να παρω καποιες καρδερινες βαλκανικες η και ματζορ αλλα δεν εχω καμια εμπειρια επιλογης εκθεσιακων πουλιων .

----------


## oasis

Νομιζω οτι στο θεμα της προετοιμασιας για τις Εκθεσεις πτηνων, το αρθρο του Σπυρου Καλαμαρα ειναι ο απολυτος οδηγος. Ο Σπυρος ειναι και ο ιδιος διεθνης κριτης. http://greekyorkshirecanaries.blogsp...g-post_61.html

----------


## jk21

Χρησιμο !!!! αλλα χρησιμη  και η συγκριτικη παραθεση των στοιχειων που τελικα επιλεγει  να κανει ο καθενας  , μεσα απο αυτες τις οδηγιες αλλα και αλλες σκεψεις που εχει << κρατησει >> απο αλλου ή αποφασισει μονος του 


Αυτη την παραθεση  , απο τον καθενα που κατεβαινετε ως οργανωμενοι σε εκθεσεις   , ζητα ο Κωστας

----------


## kostas salonika

Πολύ ωραίο άρθρο ευχαριστούμε.

Θέλω προσωπικές η τρόπους προετοιμασίας που έχετε ακούσει από άλλους.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

για την ρατσα που ασχολουμαι, τα γιορκσαιρ, μετα την 6 βδομαδα των  νεοσσων ξεκιναει το βαψιμο και η εκπαιδευση στο εκθεσιακο κλουβι. Δεν  μπορω να σου ανεβασω φωτο για να δεις αλλα θα σου βαλω ενα λινκ στο  τελος για να καταλαβεις τον τροπο. Στην ουσια,καποιες ωρες της ημερας  προσαρμοζω ενα εκθεσιακο κλουβι μπροστα στο κλουβι διαμονης με μια θηκη  με αυγοτροφη μεσα ωστε να εχει μια λιχουδια να το προσελκυσει,αυτο  γινεται καθε μερα.. Τα  μικρα που ειναι περιεργα θα μπουν μεσα στο  κλουβι, θα φανε, θα βγουν και ουτω καθεξης. Καμμια φορα τυχαινει να  μπουν και 3 μαζι στο εκθεσιακο. Ετσι συνηθιζουν αυτο το κλουβι. Αφου  υπαρχει η εξοικιωση με το εκθεσιακο για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα τα αφηνω  ενα ενα μεσα στο εκθεσιακο και διπλα διπλα σαν να ειναι στην  εκθεση,ωστε να συνηθιζουν σε αυτο το στησιμο. Αυτο γινεται καθε 3 μερες.  Απο Σεπτεμβρη και μεχρι τον Νοεμβρη που γινεται η εκθεση, τα βαζω στα  εκθεσιακα κλουβια και πηγαινω σε εναν φιλο μου που εχει αρκετο χωρο.  Βγαζω εγω τα πουλια μου (συνηθως 5 οσα ειναι και τα κλουβια που εχω) και  βγαζει και αυτος καποια δικα του και τα βαζουμε πανω σε ενα υποτυπωδες  στατη σαν να γινεται η κριση. Αυτο γινεται 3-4 φορες μεχρι την εκθεση.  Εξυπηρετει στο οτι τα πουλια μαθαινουν στην μεταφορα, μαθαινουν να  βρισκονται σε αλλο χωρο με φωτισμο κτλ, φασαρια απο αλλα πουλια και αλλα  ατομα μα τα βλεπουν. Δηλαδη συνηθιζουν να βρισκονται μπροστα σε αγνωστο  περιβαλλον, με αγνωστο κοσμο,με αλλα πουλια διπλα τους,με μεταφορα με  αυτοκινητο κτλ...    και εμεις πινουμε και ενα καφεδακι παρεα και  κανουμε δικη μας κριση ωστε να εκπαιδευεται το ματι μας. Στα καναρινια  τυπου ο μονος τροπος για να εχεις σαφη εικονα για το πουλι ειναι μονο σε  εκθεσιακο κλουβι. Αυτο ο τροπος δεν ειναι δικη μου πατεντα, μου το  εχουν πει Αγγλοι και Ιρλανδοι πρωταθλητες. Εγω ειμαι πολυ απειρος ακομα

----------


## oasis

εδω στην πρωτη φωτο θα δεις το συστημα πως κρεμιουνται τα εκθεσιακα κλουβια πανω στα κλουβια διαμονης http://greekyorkshirecanaries.blogsp...-ruiz-for.html και σε αυτο λινκ θα δεις πως ειναι μια εκθεση γιορκσαιρ, η πιο εντυπωσιακη σε συμμετοχη ειναι η Τουρκικη εκθεση αλλα η εκθεση που συγκεντρωνει τους κορυφαιους των κορυφαιων ειναι της Ιρλανδιας οπου αναφερεται το λινκ http://greekyorkshirecanaries.blogsp...show-2016.html

----------


## jk21

Στα Γιορκ Παναγιωτη , υπαρχει καποιος λογος να μην βαφονται νωριτερα ; ειναι καποια φτερα που δεν κανει να βαφουν ; σε ολα τα Γιορκ ή σε κατηγορια που ισως εχεις εσυ ; 

Πολυ χρησιμα οσα ηδη μας ειπες !

----------


## kostas salonika

Παναγιώτη ευχαριστούμε πολύ.πριν να πάνε στην έκθεση δίνεις κάποια πολύ βιταμίνη ;;κανείς κατι ώστε τα φτερά  στα πουλιά να είναι ποιο έντονο;;η να έχουν ποιο καλή γυαλάδα;δίνεις κάποιο σκεύασμα για τα φτερά στην περίοδο πτερωριας;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

Το βαψιμο ξεκιναει μετα την 6η βδομαδα γιατι νωριτερα ο οργανισμος ισως να μην ειναι ετοιμος να υποδεχθει την χρωστικη..... καποιες χρωστικες επιβαρυνουν το πουλι και γιαυτο μετα δινουμε καποια σκευασματα η βοτανα που βοηθουν το συκωτι. Οι 6 βδομαδες ειναι κατι σαν ατυπος κανονες που μας το εχουν πει οι Αγγλοι που εχουν φτιαξει την ρατσα. επειδη δεν ξερουν ο καθενας τι χρησιμοποιει για βαψιμο εχουν βαλει σαν οριο τις 6 βδομαδες. Καποιο φυτικο προιον θα μπορουσε να δωθει και νωριτερα. Λογω βαψιματος  δινουμε καθε μερα αυγοτροφη Αρα και στην διαρκεια της πτερορροιας παρεχεται η αυγοτροφη. Μια πολυβιταμινη προσθετουμε καποιες μερες στην αυγοτροφη. Νομιζω οτι μια φορα την βδομαδα πολυβιταμινη ειναι απαραιτητη ολο τον χρονο απλα βαζεις μικροτερη δοση για τοσο συχνη χρηση. Για λαμπερο φτερωμα ο σπορος που ειναι ιδανικος ειναι το λεγομενο "χρυσο λιναρι". Αυτο δεν τον γνωριζουν στο εξωτερικο που το εχω κουβεντιασει, το εχουν δοκιμασει Ελληνες και πραγματικα εχει αποτελεσμα. Τα γιορκ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να βαφουν αλλα ενα καλα βαμμενο πουλι παιρνει περισσοτερους ποντους. Βεβαια αυστηρη προυποθεση ειναι να εχεις σχετικα καλο ποιοτικα φτερωμα.

----------


## jk21

Θεωρω οτι αυτος ο ατυπος κανονας  που εχετε , με δεδομενο οτι καποια φτερα μεχρι εκεινη την εβδομαδα σχεδον εχουν αλλαξει και πιθανον ολοκληρωσει το βαψιμο τους σε σημαντικο βαθμο  , ειναι μια χαρα ευκαιρια ωστε νωριτερα να δοθουν αρκετα φυτικα συμπληρωματα χρωστικης , οπως η πορτοκαλι κολυκυθα ( η μεγαλη ) , ο κουρκουμας , η γλυκοπατατα αλλα και αλλα 


Περι του χρυσου λιναριου , το ειχαμε ξαναδει σε αλλο θεμα και δεν φαινεται να ξεχωριζουν τουλαχιστον ως προς τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα τους οξεα και ισως το καφε να ειναι και λιγο καλυτερο στα ω3  .Οποτε αν κατι τετοιο διαπιστωμενα ισχυει , θα οφειλεται ειτε σε κατι που ισως εχει ενδιαφερον να ψαξουμε , ειτε στο οτι απλα απο οσους εγινε χρηση και διαπιστωθηκε κατι τετοιο  (αν σε ολα τα αλλα ταιριαζανε στη διατροφη των πουλιων τους οποτε ειναι συγκρισιμα μεγεθη οι εκτροφες αυτες ) βρηκανε πραγματικα φρεσκο χρυσο λιναροσπορο και ο καφε ηταν μπαγιατικη  ταγγισμενη παρτιδα  (οχι απιθανο , οταν η παραγωγη του ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη ) 

https://flaxcouncil.ca/resources/nut...eds-or-golden/

----------


## thanmar78

Έχω καναρίνια χρώματος και συγκεκριμένα κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά, η διαδικασία προετοιμασίας έχει ως εξής:
1) Μετά τον απογαλακτισμό των νεοσσών τα περνάω σε μεγάλες κλούβες πτήσης μέχρις τις 15/10 οπότε και γίνετε μια πρώτη επιλογή καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας προσφέρω στα πουλιά μπάνιο με καθαρό νερό τουλάχιστον 3 φορές την εβδομάδα
2) Από τις 15/10 τα περνάω σε ατομικά κλουβιά διαστάσεων 50χ30χ40 και τα αφήνω εκεί για περίπου 15 ημέρες
3) Στις αρχές Νοεμβρίου σταδιακά για λίγες ώρες και μετά για μερικές μέρες τα περνάω σε εκθεσιακά κλουβιά ώστε να συνηθίζουν, ο χώρος που έχω για την εκπαίδευση των πουλιών είναι ένα φωτεινό δωμάτιο και ακριβώς πίσω από το παράθυρο έχω 3 ραφιέρες 5 θέσεων όπου τοποθετώ τα εκθεσιακά κλουβιά.
4) Μια εβδομάδα πριν τον διαγωνισμό καθαρίζω τα πουλιά από τυχόν βρωμιά σε φτερά, πόδια, δαχτυλίδι
5) Επίσης την εβδομάδα αυτή δίνω συμπληρώματα διατροφής και κάνω ψεκασμούς στα πουλιά για την αποφυγή ψείρας

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φια της απαντήσεις σας ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

Ο θανος ειναι απο τους καλυτερους εκτροφεις στην Ελλδα και πραγματικα ειμαστε τυχεροι που τον εχουμε στο φορουμ και ενεργο μαλιστα!

----------


## kostas salonika

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω τα πουλιά σχεδόν πρέπει να μπουν στα εκθεσιακά κλουβια πριν μα αλακληρωθη η πτερωροια για ιθαγενή μιλάω εγώ..για να προετοιμάσω τα πουλιά στο να είναι ήρεμα στα κλουβια έκθεσης  πρέπει να τα βάλω τουλάχιστον 20 μέρες ποιο νωρίς από την έκθεση ..φέτος που ο εγκλωβισμός στην έκθεση είναι 4-5 Νοεμβρίου εγώ πρέπει να τα βάλω στα κλουβια εκθέσεις 10 Οκτωβρίου τα πουλιά δεν έχουν τελειώσει σίγουρα την πτερωροια..άρα μετά της 10 Οκτωβρίου στα κλουβια εκθέσεις(χάρτινα) μπορώ να τα βάζω να κάνουν μπάνιο στε χάρτινα κλουβια ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κωστα μια γνωμη ως χομπιστας και οχι ως οργανωμενος που εχει ζησει το ρυθμο των εκθεσεων και ευχομαι να εχουμε και την δικη τους :


α )η πτεροροια αν εχει αρχισει απο τα μεσα αυγουστου , σιγουρα θα εχει τελειωσει πριν το τελος σεπτεμβρη , αντε αρχες Οκτωβρη .Η μασκα μπορει να συνεχιζει βεβαια να βαφεται και αυτο συνεχιζει μεχρι ακομα και στο πυρωμα των πουλιων τελος χειμωνα αρχες ανοιξης .Γιατι; Απλα γιατι πιστευω οτι το χρωμα στο πτερωμα δεν εξαρταται μονο απο το σταματημα της αιματωσης των φτερων ή αν εξαρταται , μαλλον αυτο δεν σταματα με την ολοκληρωση της πτεροροιας ..... δεν ξερω τι ισχυει ,ξερω ομως οτι οι μασκες σκουραινουν και αλλο , ειδικα στα αρσενικα οσο πλησιαζει η αναπαραγωγη και υπαρχουν (σε αλλα πουλια τουλαχιστον ) ερευνες , στο τι ειναι αυτο που επηρεαζει τον κορεσμο του χρωματος στο πτερωμα 

β) ακομα και πουλι 3η γεννιας ειναι , συχνα τα μικρα γαρδελια εχουν χαρακτηρα οχι και τοσο συμβιβασμενο με την αιχμαλωσια .Οποτε οσο και αν σωματικα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο (απο θεμα γυμνασης του κορμιου τους ) η εξοικειωση με το μικρο χωρο μαλλον πρεπει να γινει νωριτερα .Ισως να ξερεις , οτι οσοι τουλαχιστον εκπαιδευουν πουλια για το κελαηδησμα και οχι την εμφανιση , μαλλον ξεκινουν απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια με το μικρο χωρο , με οτι αρνητικο μπορει να εχει αυτο ασχετα του θετικου ισως στον τελικο στοχο του εκτροφεα

----------


## adreas

Να  γράψω  και  εγώ  την  άποψη    μου  μιας  και  τα  τελευταία   χρόνια  εκθέτω  πουλιά  σε  τοπικούς  και  πανελλήνιους  διαγωνισμούς.  Τα  αρσενικά   που   θα  κατεβάσω   δεν  τα  βάζω   για  ζευγάρωμα   σχεδόν  πάντα  είναι  2  χρονών  γιατί   όσο  καλό  πουλί   να  είναι   της  πρώτης  χρονιάς   δεν μπορεί  να  σταθεί  δίπλα   σε  ένα  πουλί  2  χρονών.  Φέτος   θα  κάνω  μάλλον  σταμ  με  2   παλιά   2   καινούρια .  Πέρα  από   τη  διατροφή που  κάνω  το  έχουμε  πει  αγκάθια  κλπ  από  τη  φύση  1,5  μήνα πριν  δίνω  αρκετά  λιπαρά  σπόρια  αλλά  όχι  πολύ  κανναβούρι  δίνει  χρώμα  στη  μάσκα  έτσι  ώστε  τα  έλαια  από  αυτούς   να  πάνε στο  φτέρωμα  να  δώσουν  γυαλάδα.  Ποιο  παλιά  τα  έβαζα   σε  εκθεσιακά  τώρα  όχι  αλλά  τα  έχω  στη  θέση  που  κάθομαι   και  πίνω  τον  καφέ  μου  κοντά  σε  χαμηλό  ύψος  έτσι  ηρεμούνε  τα  πουλιά   και  πριν  τον  εγκλωβισμό   8  ημέρες   κάθε  δεύτερη  μέρα  τα  ψεκάζω  με  νερό  και  γλυκερίνη   η  παιδικό  λαδάκι  20  ml  σε ένα  λίτρο  νερού.  Όταν  έχω  ώρα   και  τα  πάω  εγώ  στην  έκθεση  μόλις  τα  βάλουμε  στα  κλουβιά  και  μπούνε  τα  δεματικά   τα  ψεκάζω  πάλι.  Η  μάσκα  θα  παίρνει   χρώμα  όπως  τα  είπε  ο  Δημήτρης  και  η  έκθεση  σας  είναι  νωρίς   αν  τα  πουλιά   δεν  τα  έχει  ζορίσει  ο  καιρός  να  ντυθούνε  γρήγορα  ίσως  και  να  μην  είσαι  έτοιμος   άντε  οριακά.   Άρχισα  αν  θυμηθώ  κάτι  θα  το γράψω……………….  Πάντως   έχουν  μπει  στα  αυτιά  μου  ψύλλοι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  Θεωρητικά   τα  μικρά  υπό  φυσιολογικές  συνθήκες   στην  πρώτη  τους   πτερόρροια  δεν  χάνουν  οδηγό  και  κινητήρια   οπότε  μπορούν  να  λάβουν  και  το  κάτι  της   τους  δεν  το  λέω  γιατί  θα  με  μαλώσει  το  αφεντικό………… και   τα  μεγάλα  ρίχνουν  πρώτα  τα  κινητήρια  πάνε    στο τιμόνι  θώρακας  πλάτη   και  μένει  στο  τέλος  λαιμός  κεφάλι τότε  θα  μπει  το  κάτι  της  και  δεν  θα  πάρουν  τα  κινητήρια…………………………  .    Σας  έδωσα   ψωμί   να  φάτε  χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

πες τα ξεκαθαρα βρε να καταλαβαινει ο κοσμος

----------


## adreas

Για  χρωστική   γράφω   μπορεί   να  τη  δεχτεί  χωρίς   να  δημιουργήσει  πρόβλημα στα  φτερά    πέρα  του  συκωτιού

----------


## jk21

εξ αρχης δεν νομιζω , εκτος αν ειναι πολυ πολυ μικρη η ποσοτητα .Αν εννοεις αφου βαφτει το κιτρινο στα φτερα πτησης , τοτε ναι (εννοω στην αρχικη εμφανιση τους )  .Αν ομως η ποσοτητα ειναι σημαντικη θα αποθηκευτει και θα περασει κανθαξανθινη ακομα και στον κροκο των αυγων που θα γεννησουν το αλλο καλοκαιρι (ελαχιστη δεν εννοω τις ποσοτητες που ξερουμε ) αλλα ενω αρκετοι ξερεις οτι δινουν ( εβλεπα σημερα κατι μεταλλαγμενα με κατι κιτρινοκοκκινα στην κοιλια και στα φτερα αστα να πανε στo fb ... ) προσεχουν και δινουν με μετρο .Αλλα βρε Ανδρεα τι νοημα εχει; το θεμα ειναι η μασκα να γινει ετσι φυσικα γιατι ετσι αυτο φωτογραφιζει την υγεια του πουλιου και αυτο φαινεται την επομενη ανοιξη οταν θα γινουν γονεις . Ποσες και ποσες κατακοκκινες μασκες δεν εχουμε δει στο fb και εντελως τυχαια το αφεντικο να τα κρατα χουφτα να μην φαινονται τα φτερα;

----------


## kostas salonika

Πουλιά που έχουν χάσει φτερά και δεν έχουν προλάβει να ολοκληρωθούν μεχρει την έκθεση υπάρχει περίπτωση να αποριφθη το πουλί η μόνο να πάρει χαμηλή βαθμολογία φτερώματος;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

